# need help fast



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

well guys gun season opens monday for my home state of ohio....

and well the spot im hunting has a ton of deer in i and ranges from gas line field to thick thorn thickets to hardwoods

i love it but the bad part is for about a week we've had freezing nights and mornings but to open gun season its gonna be 65 and sunny

how will my deer act to this temperature change and how should i hunt it i hate it that this happened now but it has and now i have to deal with it so im asking on you hunting exprts for some help.....all imput is greatly appreciated


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If I had the answer I would post a pic of the monster deer I HAVEN'T l killed yet this year!!!! It's been a screwed up year all the way around.

All I can say is hunt as hard as you can, and wear less clothes!


----------

